
Police seized $10,000 of a couple’s cash. They couldn’t get it back - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/09/01/police-seized-couples-cash-they-couldnt-get-it-back-until-they-went-public/
======
celias
John Oliver did a piece on civil forfeiture in 2014
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEpZWGgJks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEpZWGgJks)

